# Commercial photography. No clue what to charge



## j3ni_bee (Oct 22, 2013)

I am new to commercial photography and for the last 2.5 years have pretty much stuck to portrait work but I just got an email from a travertine company and have no clue where to start on pricing the quote for the job. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

We are actively seeking  to work with a specialized photographer for several company projects.  Currently this is what we have in mind:

1. Company images  operation images

2. Showroom - display and product images

3. Product- extensive images of our product lines

4. Jobsite images - interior and exterior images



Please send me a proposal for the following:



· Daily in-house rates.

· Fees -Full rights to all images 

· Rate per jobsite images

· Note all images need to be in format for Web/print


----------



## ronlane (Oct 22, 2013)

j3ni_bee said:


> · Fee&#8217;s -Full rights to all images



There are some programs that can be had to help you price different jobs, but I am not familar with them. But this one request for pricing, means that the price will be EXPENSIVE, if I were shooting it.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2013)

If you've been in business, you should already have a 'per hour' rate for work.  The shooting will done at that rate, plus any extras (travel, meals, special equipment rentals, assistants, etc).  The other side is licensing, and that will depend on a number of factors, not the least of which are exclusivity, duration, exposure, size and media.  I could easily see this going well north of 10K.


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2013)

They don't need 'full rights to all images' unless they are willing to pay through the nose for usage they probably don't need.
Commercial photography has a very different pricing model from the retail photography you have been doing.

My in studio day rate was $1600. My on location day rate was $2600.

Visit American Society of Media Photographers and on the left of their home page click on *Business Resources*.

You're likely looking at 5 to 8 days or more of shooting, and I can see it going north of $75,000 for the whole ball of wax. 
 This 1 day shoot was $20,000 worth - 
Case Study: Producing A Successful Estimate | DigitalPhotoPro.com

In the Breakdown of Fees, see the Notes where the use licensing, and possible extra charges are mentioned.


----------



## j3ni_bee (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok here is what I have so far. After doing some reading, making some phone calls and a lot of thinking ....

$750/day or $400/half day for photographer
$250/day or $175/half day for assisstant
$600 Equipment rental since I will need to rent at least 1 lens
$1000/day for studio setup for product photos
$100 per job site (there are about 20)
$1000 image processing
$1000 to deliver all high res photos
$4000 for image rights

I know this is not what some of you may charge but with this being my first commercial job I don't know if I could ask for more. Open to opinions!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, is there thought behind those numbers, or did you just pull them out of your... donkey?


----------

